# What clothes do you train in



## psilent child (May 18, 2018)

I’m just curious on what everyone is using as training gear. Right now I just use some Addis sweet paints and whatever shirt I feel like putting on. I would like to get some clothes strictly for training. I’m thinking about  some compression shorts  and dry fit shirt. What do you guys wear? Right now I train him n Kajukenbo, but I would like to do some BJJ competitions so I’m going to start training in BJJ and Hayastan grappling soon.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 18, 2018)

At the dojang, I wear a dobak (shocking!).
At home, I wear sweat pants and a t-shirt.


----------



## Headhunter (May 18, 2018)

psilent child said:


> I’m just curious on what everyone is using as training gear. Right now I just use some Addis sweet paints and whatever shirt I feel like putting on. I would like to get some clothes strictly for training. I’m thinking about  some compression shorts  and dry fit shirt. What do you guys wear? Right now I train him n Kajukenbo, but I would like to do some BJJ competitions so I’m going to start training in BJJ and Hayastan grappling soon.


If your doing bjj you'll either need a gi or a rash guard or both


----------



## psilent child (May 18, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> If your doing bjj you'll either need a gi or a rash guard or both


I have a gi from Kajukenbo. Do you recommend a certain brand rash guard?


----------



## _Simon_ (May 18, 2018)

At home I even wear my gi, I can't not! Everything feels better in it. When weight training/running just a singlet and shorts.

But if there is anyone out their using compression tops/bottoms, how have you found them? Comfortable, easy to train in? I've read many things like they help encourage blood flow, enhance performance and muscular function and also help recovery. I'd love some feedback if anyone has any! (Sorry to thread steal a bit hehe but relevant I reckon!)


----------



## psilent child (May 18, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> At home I even wear my gi, I can't not! Everything feels better in it. When weight training/running just a singlet and shorts.
> 
> But if there is anyone out their using compression tops/bottoms, how have you found them? Comfortable, easy to train in? I've read many things like they help encourage blood flow, enhance performance and muscular function and also help recovery. I'd love some feedback if anyone has any! (Sorry to thread steal a bit hehe but relevant I reckon!)


I was just getting ready tand ask that. What about those socks with the heel out? I’m not sure what they are called. I guessing they would help with slipping when I start BJJ.


----------



## Headhunter (May 18, 2018)

psilent child said:


> I have a gi from Kajukenbo. Do you recommend a certain brand rash guard?


More than likely you'll need a bjj gi. Bjj gis don't have string to tie it up with like karate gis because of the risk of getting your fingers caught while grappling plus they'd be ripped off pretty quick anyway and bjj gis are thicker stronger material. As for rash guards most likely the school will sell there own. At mine people can wear whatever brands they like I just bought one from the club as it was easiest but I know some places are more picky than others. Hey I know one guy ah my place who wears a Spider-Man rash guard lol


----------



## Headhunter (May 18, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> At home I even wear my gi, I can't not! Everything feels better in it. When weight training/running just a singlet and shorts.
> 
> But if there is anyone out their using compression tops/bottoms, how have you found them? Comfortable, easy to train in? I've read many things like they help encourage blood flow, enhance performance and muscular function and also help recovery. I'd love some feedback if anyone has any! (Sorry to thread steal a bit hehe but relevant I reckon!)


You shouldn't always train in gi. In class obviously do as your told but at home you should in different clothes because in a real situation you most likely won't be wearing a gi.


----------



## jobo (May 18, 2018)

There's quite a lot of science behind them and they are very popular with prOFEssional sports men, yes they care comfy, one you get used to the constriction, I'm not sure if any tangible benifits,it's hard To actually say


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 18, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> But if there is anyone out their using compression tops/bottoms, how have you found them? Comfortable, easy to train in? I've read many things like they help encourage blood flow, enhance performance and muscular function and also help recovery. I'd love some feedback if anyone has any! (Sorry to thread steal a bit hehe but relevant I reckon!)



There are lots of theories, and lots of claims. I do not believe there is any actual science to support those claims, however. Based on my own understanding of human physiology it seems unlikely that these claims will be provable.
Compression clothing can be quite comfortable, and that's a good enough reason to wear it. I wear compression shorts under my wetsuit, for example, because they're the only thing (other than the never-appropriate budgie smuggler...) that doesn't bunch up.



psilent child said:


> I was just getting ready tand ask that. What about those socks with the heel out? I’m not sure what they are called. I guessing they would help with slipping when I start BJJ.



I think they're called "worn out."


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 18, 2018)

OK, so I did some quick and cursory checking, and there are a few studies on the subject of compression wear. Including one sponsored by Nike which, although it used a fairly small sample group, is based on pretty good methodology. They didn't find any actual difference in an athletes performance based on wearing this stuff. The conclusion is that compression gear, as a performance enhancer, is 'basically worthless.'

Could there be a placebo effect? Sure. That's a real thing. But it's not something I'd care to rely on.

Wear it if you want. I do, for reasons of comfort. It's certainly not going to have any negative impact. But neither is there any reason to think there will be any positive effect.


----------



## skribs (May 18, 2018)

At the dojang, I wear my dobok.  For sparring club, I wear my Taekwondo pants, but just our sparring club t-shirt and my black belt (students wear the pants and t-shirt, instructors wear the black belt over their t-shirt).

At home, the most important thing is I wear socks!  I hate the feeling of my feet pivoting over carpet when I'm doing kicks and punches.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 18, 2018)

Does anyone else go naked?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 18, 2018)

I train in whatever I am wearing at the time I decide to train.
However, generally with a shifu I show up in sweatpants, t-shirt and sneakers... unless it's my taiji shifu then it is Sweatpants, t-shirt and a pair of crocs


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 18, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Does anyone else go naked?



like I said



Xue Sheng said:


> I train in whatever I am wearing at the time I decide to train.



I leave to rest to the imagination...


----------



## Flying Crane (May 18, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> like I said
> 
> 
> 
> I leave to rest to the imagination...


And it depends on the weather.


----------



## Danny T (May 18, 2018)

Let's see,
For Muay Thai, shorts and a tee shirt or compression shirt. Often shirtless.
For Wing Chun, pants (see my avator) or shorts & tee shirt
For Kali...same as Wing Chun
For Combat Submission Wrestling. Shorts & tee shirt or compression shorts or compression shirt.
For BJJ with Gi... a gi. For BJJ no gi...same as CSW.

Compression wear is comfortable and makes no gi work much quicker due to less resistance and a lack of loose clothing bunching up creating more resistance on the mat and against your partner.


----------



## marques (May 18, 2018)

At the gym, whatever is acceptable or normal there (t-shirt and shorts...).
At home, casual clothes, jeans (self-defence mindset).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 18, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> At home I even wear my gi, I can't not! Everything feels better in it. When weight training/running just a singlet and shorts.
> 
> But if there is anyone out their using compression tops/bottoms, how have you found them? Comfortable, easy to train in? I've read many things like they help encourage blood flow, enhance performance and muscular function and also help recovery. I'd love some feedback if anyone has any! (Sorry to thread steal a bit hehe but relevant I reckon!)


Compression shorts have always been comfortable for me - I used to wear bike shorts under my uniform playing goalkeeper in soccer. The compression shirts (including rash guards) took a bit of getting used to. If you don't normally wear stretch clothing that fits tight, they feel confining at first. Now, I actually prefer them in a lot of cases.

TO THE OP:
I normally train in a gi. Every now and then (and often at home) I train in "street clothes", meaning whatever I happen to be wearing (might even include a blazer and tie, on the odd days). Sometimes I train in just workout gear (which might mean loose shorts and t-shirt, or might mean compression clothing). I have a short sleeve rash guard, spats and grappling shorts, but I rarely use them for training. The shorts and spats are pretty good for mud runs, though.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 18, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> OK, so I did some quick and cursory checking, and there are a few studies on the subject of compression wear. Including one sponsored by Nike which, although it used a fairly small sample group, is based on pretty good methodology. They didn't find any actual difference in an athletes performance based on wearing this stuff. The conclusion is that compression gear, as a performance enhancer, is 'basically worthless.'
> 
> Could there be a placebo effect? Sure. That's a real thing. But it's not something I'd care to rely on.
> 
> Wear it if you want. I do, for reasons of comfort. It's certainly not going to have any negative impact. But neither is there any reason to think there will be any positive effect.


I haven't looked, so I'm interested if you ran into anything specifically about compression socks. My calves seem to recover more quickly (I use them a lot when running, apparently) if I wear compression socks when I run. Might - as you say - be just placebo effect. Of course, if it is, and stops working because I found that out, I'll be cussing at you when I get up the next morning and can't walk right.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 18, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> You shouldn't always train in gi. In class obviously do as your told but at home you should in different clothes because in a real situation you most likely won't be wearing a gi.


Assuming training for self-defense, I agree.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 18, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I haven't looked, so I'm interested if you ran into anything specifically about compression socks. My calves seem to recover more quickly (I use them a lot when running, apparently) if I wear compression socks when I run. Might - as you say - be just placebo effect. Of course, if it is, and stops working because I found that out, I'll be cussing at you when I get up the next morning and can't walk right.



I did not, but there's no real reason to think it's anything other than the placebo effect. The Nike study was based on runners wearing tights, so that would be the same thing as thigh high compression socks (please, no photos of you in thigh high anythings!). Compression socks have been shown to help with varicose veins, though. So you've got that going for you, next time you're wearing your tutu in the garden.


----------



## JR 137 (May 18, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I did not, but there's no real reason to think it's anything other than the placebo effect. The Nike study was based on runners wearing tights, so that would be the same thing as thigh high compression socks (please, no photos of you in thigh high anythings!). Compression socks have been shown to help with varicose veins, though. So you've got that going for you, next time you're wearing your tutu in the garden.


Were the studies related to performance or recovery?

I remember hearing about compression clothing and DOMS.  Not sure how scientific/objective that could be though, as it seems pretty subjective; ie I don’t foresee any other way to assess DOMS other than self-reporting, pain scale, etc.

Maybe you could test performance on consecutive days with and without compression, but there’s a ton of problems there too.

Either way, I heard it was for recovery, not for ‘here and now’ performance.  And placebo, yeah.  I convinced a few of my athletes Evian water spray was an analgesic a friend of mine brought back from France.  Worked like a charm.


----------



## JR 137 (May 18, 2018)

As to the intent of the thread...

I wear a gi to the dojo.  At home I wear loose dri-fit shirts and shorts.

I always wear compression underwear when working out and training in the dojo.  Nike pro combat compression shorts as underwear.  My former basketball players got me wearing them.  No chafing, bunching up, cotton absorbing a ton of sweat, etc.  I’ll never wear anything else as underwear during activity again.  The first time I wore them was like a crack addict taking his first hit.  That whole “so this is what’s been missing my whole life” feeling.


----------



## AngryHobbit (May 18, 2018)

psilent child said:


> I’m just curious on what everyone is using as training gear. Right now I just use some Addis sweet paints and whatever shirt I feel like putting on. I would like to get some clothes strictly for training. I’m thinking about  some compression shorts  and dry fit shirt. What do you guys wear? Right now I train him n Kajukenbo, but I would like to do some BJJ competitions so I’m going to start training in BJJ and Hayastan grappling soon.


Black cotton karate gi. It's nice and loose, the ties can be adjusted, and it gets really soft once broken in and washed a few times.


----------



## psilent child (May 18, 2018)

My main issue is finding clothes that fit. I’m 6’6 290. My waist is a 42


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 18, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Were the studies related to performance or recovery?
> 
> I remember hearing about compression clothing and DOMS.  Not sure how scientific/objective that could be though, as it seems pretty subjective; ie I don’t foresee any other way to assess DOMS other than self-reporting, pain scale, etc.
> 
> ...


Is that DOMS (delayed onset muscle soreness)

 or doms:






EDIT: @Dirty Dog, at least it's not a picture of me in thigh-highs!


----------



## drop bear (May 18, 2018)

An orange tye die gi for bjj.

And either a judge dredd rash vest or my formal rash vest and shorts or tights.


----------



## drop bear (May 18, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> At home I even wear my gi, I can't not! Everything feels better in it. When weight training/running just a singlet and shorts.
> 
> But if there is anyone out their using compression tops/bottoms, how have you found them? Comfortable, easy to train in? I've read many things like they help encourage blood flow, enhance performance and muscular function and also help recovery. I'd love some feedback if anyone has any! (Sorry to thread steal a bit hehe but relevant I reckon!)



They don't get pulled over your head and they don't catch fingers and toes.

Otherwise they do provide some protection from rashes.


----------



## drop bear (May 18, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Were the studies related to performance or recovery?
> 
> I remember hearing about compression clothing and DOMS.  Not sure how scientific/objective that could be though, as it seems pretty subjective; ie I don’t foresee any other way to assess DOMS other than self-reporting, pain scale, etc.
> 
> ...



Good undies is a must.

We also don't really have a change room.


----------



## JR 137 (May 18, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Is that DOMS (delayed onset muscle soreness)
> 
> or doms:
> 
> ...


It was the boring kind.  But now that you mention it...


----------



## Buka (May 19, 2018)

I'm old, I'll train in anything, I don't care.

I can see the Fashion Police face palming themselves now.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> I'm old, I'll train in anything, I don't care.
> 
> I can see the Fashion Police face palming themselves now.


Just tell me you don't wear tabi socks and sandals with your ninjer gi.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 19, 2018)

Thanks heaps for the feedback on compression-wear guys!



Headhunter said:


> You shouldn't always train in gi. In class obviously do as your told but at home you should in different clothes because in a real situation you most likely won't be wearing a gi.



... meh . I don't if I'm being totally honest train purely for self defense, so doesn't bother me too much. Although at work when it's quiet I have been known to bust out a few moves in the air, so that'll do me XD.



Dirty Dog said:


> OK, so I did some quick and cursory checking, and there are a few studies on the subject of compression wear. Including one sponsored by Nike which, although it used a fairly small sample group, is based on pretty good methodology. They didn't find any actual difference in an athletes performance based on wearing this stuff. The conclusion is that compression gear, as a performance enhancer, is 'basically worthless.'
> 
> Could there be a placebo effect? Sure. That's a real thing. But it's not something I'd care to rely on.
> 
> Wear it if you want. I do, for reasons of comfort. It's certainly not going to have any negative impact. But neither is there any reason to think there will be any positive effect.



Ah interesting DD, appreciate you checking it out 



Flying Crane said:


> Does anyone else go naked?



Haha can't say that I have! Would feel so odd!



gpseymour said:


> Compression shorts have always been comfortable for me - I used to wear bike shorts under my uniform playing goalkeeper in soccer. The compression shirts (including rash guards) took a bit of getting used to. If you don't normally wear stretch clothing that fits tight, they feel confining at first. Now, I actually prefer them in a lot of cases.



Hmmm yeah I might have to give it a go...



JR 137 said:


> Were the studies related to performance or recovery?
> 
> I remember hearing about compression clothing and DOMS.  Not sure how scientific/objective that could be though, as it seems pretty subjective; ie I don’t foresee any other way to assess DOMS other than self-reporting, pain scale, etc.
> 
> ...



Yes that's what I've mainly heard, that it's moreso for helping recovery purposes, but have seen things claiming better performance too... then again if one is super comfortable, surely that can't but help affect performance!



JR 137 said:


> I always wear compression underwear when working out and training in the dojo.  Nike pro combat compression shorts as underwear.  My former basketball players got me wearing them.  No chafing, bunching up, cotton absorbing a ton of sweat, etc.  I’ll never wear anything else as underwear during activity again.  The first time I wore them was like a crack addict taking his first hit.  That whole “so this is what’s been missing my whole life” feeling.



Ah wow, you know that's always been an issue for me, finding underwear that's actually comfortable to train in, WOW I think you may have a convert! I'll definitely look into that!


----------



## _Simon_ (May 19, 2018)

Just spent a bit looking up compression gear now hehe.. some are quite expensive!

Check out this one, at $189.99 (AU dollar) that's quite a bit to spend, and you'd wanna hope these benefits are true!

--------------

Skins A400 Men's Compression Long Tights

Maximise your potential with the Skins A400 Compression Long Tights. With Skins much vaunted Dynamic Gradient Compression Technology enhancing your blood flow which allows you to reach your peak performance more often, you'll have no excuses when you work out in these tights. The MX Memory Fabric allows you to move freely while maintaining the shape of the tights for longer, while the materials actually work to regulate body temperature to keep you at the optimum level.

-Skins Dynamic Gradient Compression Technology maximises your blood flow during your workout by targeting major muscle groups
-Reduce injury risk by reducing muscular vibration during exercise
-Reduce recovery times by decreasing lactic acid build up post workout
-Unlock your full potential with Skins high performance benefits
-Memory MX Fabric retains shape for longer and allows for maximum freedom to move
-Flat lock stitching reduces irritation and makes for a smooth feel on your skin
-Fabric: 76% Nylon/24% Elastane


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 19, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Were the studies related to performance or recovery?



Both, as I recall from a cursory reading, but DOMS is purely subjective and enormously prone to placebo effect, so I'd pretty much discount that anyway.


----------



## JR 137 (May 19, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Just spent a bit looking up compression gear now hehe.. some are quite expensive!
> 
> Check out this one, at $189.99 (AU dollar) that's quite a bit to spend, and you'd wanna hope these benefits are true!
> 
> ...


I bought a few pairs of these.  $25 USD.  I’ll never wear anything else, so long as they keep making them.    Under Armour makes a version, but I found them too heavy/thick. 




They make a version that holds a cup too. Never tried those.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 19, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I bought a few pairs of these.  $25 USD.  I’ll never wear anything else, so long as they keep making them.    Under Armour makes a version, but I found them too heavy/thick.
> View attachment 21460
> 
> They make a version that holds a cup too. Never tried those.



I've got a pair that holds a cup. I don't use a cup, honestly, but I've got them. They're no different from the non-cup versions.


----------



## JR 137 (May 19, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I've got a pair that holds a cup. I don't use a cup, honestly, but I've got them. They're no different from the non-cup versions.


Good to know.  I’ll look for a pair when I need new ones.  I assumed they were the same thing, only with a pocket to hold a cup.  You know how it goes when you assume.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 19, 2018)

I like to train in pink shorts.


----------



## Danny T (May 19, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Just spent a bit looking up compression gear now hehe.. some are quite expensive!
> 
> Check out this one, at $189.99 (AU dollar) that's quite a bit to spend, and you'd wanna hope these benefits are true!
> 
> ...


 
Amazon $14.00 come is several different colors
Have had 3 pair for over a year. 

 
$20.00 from meisterelite.com   
have several pairs over a year old worn several times a week


----------



## drop bear (May 19, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah wow, you know that's always been an issue for me, finding underwear that's actually comfortable to train in, WOW I think you may have a convert! I'll definitely look into that!



Tradies undies at big W.


----------



## drop bear (May 19, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Just spent a bit looking up compression gear now hehe.. some are quite expensive!
> 
> Check out this one, at $189.99 (AU dollar) that's quite a bit to spend, and you'd wanna hope these benefits are true!
> 
> ...



yeah skins are very expensive. If you want to halve that look for slazenger brand. But I just buy junk of ebay.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 19, 2018)

Awesome, thanks guys I'll be on the lookout


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 19, 2018)

drop bear said:


> But I just buy junk of ebay.


Yep, that's my approach. Or some crazy deal on BJJHQ/MMAHQ.


----------



## Rough Rider (May 20, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Does anyone else go naked?



Note to self:  Never spar with Flying Crane.


----------



## Saheim (May 29, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Does anyone else go naked?



Isn't that why they call it a "rear naked choke" 

Gi at class, sweats and t shirt at home with friends.

When starting my new class, I figured I'd use my old gi.  So I ask, on the phone, "y'all wear black gi's, right?" Instructor says, "yea....... or white" I love my school!


----------



## CrazedChris (May 29, 2018)

In class, gi equivalent.  At home, yoga pants and tshirt.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Jun 1, 2018)

Jeans that I can kick in, some old running shoes and any shirt. I even go to gyms this way, if they have an issue with it I go to another gym.


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 1, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> At home I even wear my gi, I can't not! Everything feels better in it. When weight training/running just a singlet and shorts.
> 
> But if there is anyone out their using compression tops/bottoms, how have you found them? Comfortable, easy to train in? I've read many things like they help encourage blood flow, enhance performance and muscular function and also help recovery. I'd love some feedback if anyone has any! (Sorry to thread steal a bit hehe but relevant I reckon!)


I am a big fan of compression wear. I wear full length bottoms and arms when working out. I can really tell a difference in the fatigue factor.


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 1, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> I train in whatever I am wearing at the time I decide to train.
> However, generally with a shifu I show up in sweatpants, t-shirt and sneakers... unless it's my taiji shifu then it is Sweatpants, t-shirt and a pair of crocs


Laid back.  I like it.


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 1, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I haven't looked, so I'm interested if you ran into anything specifically about compression socks. My calves seem to recover more quickly (I use them a lot when running, apparently) if I wear compression socks when I run. Might - as you say - be just placebo effect. Of course, if it is, and stops working because I found that out, I'll be cussing at you when I get up the next morning and can't walk right.


I assumed the compression factor increased blood flow. There is nothing to support. If its a placebo, I have bought it completely.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 1, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> I am a big fan of compression wear. I wear full length bottoms and arms when working out. I can really tell a difference in the fatigue factor.


Ah that's mighty interesting, thank for the feedback! Have heard that they have the performance-enhancing aspect too, I may just have to give them a go and find out how it suits me


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 1, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah that's mighty interesting, thank for the feedback! Have heard that they have the performance-enhancing aspect too, I may just have to give them a go and find out how it suits me



The available science indicates that the actual benefit is zero, other than the placebo effect. So convince yourself that your regular clothes provide the same benefit and save yourself some money.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 1, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> The available science indicates that the actual benefit is zero, other than the placebo effect. So convince yourself that your regular clothes provide the same benefit and save yourself some money.


Hehe fair enough . Am just reading up on it now, and you're right in one respect, seems like some mixed results. One article is saying that for more endurance-based training it does zilch, but works better for more explosive activities. Some football and basketball players swear by them, others say no difference..

Although the benefit of increased proprioception or a person's perception of their body positioning may be useful. And the feeling of support too, and I do think these harder to measure qualities absolutely make a world of difference to performance. So not necessarily placebo effect here (although powerful in itself), but perhaps that's why the results are mixed due to different individual differences on awareness and where their general focus, approach and makeup is at.

Just some ramblings, but fascinating


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 2, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> I assumed the compression factor increased blood flow. There is nothing to support. If its a placebo, I have bought it completely.


There are times when I don't care if the effect is a placebo effect - as long as I get the benefit.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 2, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> The available science indicates that the actual benefit is zero, other than the placebo effect. So convince yourself that your regular clothes provide the same benefit and save yourself some money.


If only the placebo affect were so easily obtained.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 2, 2018)

At the dojo I generally wear a gi (usually with rash guard underneath) or else shorts & rash guard. Training outside the gym, whatever feels comfy for the weather.


----------



## spidersam (Jun 2, 2018)

In class, the gi. At home, I usually start in sweatpants and a sweatshirt and work my way down to shorts and a polyester tshirt or compression shirt. I guess you could determine how hard I work out by what's still on


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 2, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Hehe fair enough . Am just reading up on it now, and you're right in one respect, seems like some mixed results. One article is saying that for more endurance-based training it does zilch, but works better for more explosive activities. Some football and basketball players swear by them, others say no difference..



People swear by a lot of things that are absolute nonsense. That's why advertising exists.
There's no actual evidence that they do anything for explosive activities either. Advertising, sure. But no actual science.



> Although the benefit of increased proprioception or a person's perception of their body positioning may be useful. And the feeling of support too, and I do think these harder to measure qualities absolutely make a world of difference to performance. So not necessarily placebo effect here (although powerful in itself), but perhaps that's why the results are mixed due to different individual differences on awareness and where their general focus, approach and makeup is at.
> 
> Just some ramblings, but fascinating



What you're describing IS placebo effect.



gpseymour said:


> There are times when I don't care if the effect is a placebo effect - as long as I get the benefit.



Except there isn't any real benefit. Your actual performance will be exactly the same. It's only different in your mind.

I know people who put magnets on their fuel lines, turbo intake fans in their intakes and other things like that and are convinced they're running quicker. I personally know one guy who was absolutely convinced that his car was running 11's because of all the crap he'd done to it. Got him to go to the track, and he ran low-15's. Exactly what a stock car like his would run. Because all that crap he'd bolted to it, just like compression clothing, did absolutely nothing. Except convince him he was quicker than he really is.

Convincing yourself that you're the fastest person on earth won't actually make you fast. It'll just make you delusional.

And in this case, you'll be delusional with a lot of very expensive underwear.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 2, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Except there isn't any real benefit. Your actual performance will be exactly the same. It's only different in your mind.


If there's a placebo effect, then there's an actual benefit - it's just not due to the thing we think it is.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> People swear by a lot of things that are absolute nonsense. That's why advertising exists.



True, but it's very premature to discount something because people 'swear by it' and therefore it must be a hokey moneygrabbing scheme. Some things are nonsense for sure, some things are not.



Dirty Dog said:


> What you're describing IS placebo effect.



No I was describing subjective qualities and conscious recognition which actually have tremendous benefit. Placebo to me is more related to a belief structure in which someone believes that a certain thing will have an effect and it therefore produces that, even though the thing wasn't really designed to fulfil what they believed. What I'm describing is very different. Something having a real feeling of support and comfort will usually feel better and help the body move better. These are not measurable, but it doesn't mean it's a 'placebo'.



Dirty Dog said:


> Except there isn't any real benefit. Your actual performance will be exactly the same. It's only different in your mind.
> 
> Convincing yourself that you're the fastest person on earth won't actually make you fast. It'll just make you delusional.
> 
> And in this case, you'll be delusional with a lot of very expensive underwear.



To me, to deny the subjective quality of life is delusional.

Placebos have shown time and time again to improve performance, in alot of cases quite dramatically. The mind is an incredibly powerful thing.

I'm not necessarily promoting placebos, and I'm not saying that we go on 'fooling ourselves' and being delusional by just forcing ourselves to believe things not in accord with reality (quite the opposite I tend to go actually). Placebos don't really work that way anyway, the person has to genuinely believe in the thing. If we just try to convince ourselves of something, consciously or subconsciously we know we're bullshitting.

But anyway, I was describing moreso the subjective attributes which can help, not so much placebos.


----------



## pdg (Jun 3, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Except there isn't any real benefit. Your actual performance will be exactly the same. It's only different in your mind.
> 
> I know people who put magnets on their fuel lines, turbo intake fans in their intakes and other things like that and are convinced they're running quicker. I personally know one guy who was absolutely convinced that his car was running 11's because of all the crap he'd done to it. Got him to go to the track, and he ran low-15's. Exactly what a stock car like his would run. Because all that crap he'd bolted to it, just like compression clothing, did absolutely nothing. Except convince him he was quicker than he really is.



Except that's not a valid analogy.

Give a group of people a sugar pill and tell them it'll make them run faster, some will rin faster (their potential was held back by the mental attitude they were giving their all when they were actually at 80%).

If you could convince the car it'd be faster, and it was faster, that'd be a placebo...


----------



## drop bear (Jun 3, 2018)

From choice which is kind of independent buyers advocacy guide.

Does compression sportswear work? - Sports clothing, shoes and accessories


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 3, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> If there's a placebo effect, then there's an actual benefit - it's just not due to the thing we think it is.



Makes me think of Chuck Norris' Copper Fit compression products. I have never used them and doubt the validity of the copper really doing anything. That said, I have had cattle become mineral deficient, particularly copper. They will either get down and cannot get back up or get aggressive.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 3, 2018)

drop bear said:


> From choice which is kind of independent buyers advocacy guide.
> 
> Does compression sportswear work? - Sports clothing, shoes and accessories


That pretty much jives with the mixed information out there. I get all mine on the cheap, so as long as it does what I need (comfort, shedding mud in mud runs, making my calves feel better and my belly look better), I'll probably keep using them regardless of the lack of good evidence for their efficacy.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 3, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Makes me think of Chuck Norris' Copper Fit compression products. I have never used them and doubt the validity of the copper really doing anything. That said, I have had cattle become mineral deficient, particularly copper. They will either get down and cannot get back up or get aggressive.


I had a soccer player with shin splints.  Treatment went fine, then he plateaued.  I taped a penny on his shins under his shin pads.  I told him the copper and other minerals will diffuse into the area and help it heal faster. 

He swore by it.  He recommended it to teammates. There were several guys coming in to get the copper therapy.  Gotta love the power of suggestion.

This was quite a while before the copper-fit gear came around.  I wonder if the inventor was one of those guys?


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 3, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> That pretty much jives with the mixed information out there. I get all mine on the cheap, so as long as it does what I need (comfort, shedding mud in mud runs, making my calves feel better and my belly look better), I'll probably keep using them regardless of the lack of good evidence for their efficacy.


So long as they’re comfortable, they’re doing their job IMO.  It’s easier to perform when you’re comfortable rather than uncomfortable.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 3, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I had a soccer player with shin splints.  Treatment went fine, then he plateaued.  I taped a penny on his shins under his shin pads.  I told him the copper and other minerals will diffuse into the area and help it heal faster.
> 
> He swore by it.  He recommended it to teammates. There were several guys coming in to get the copper therapy.  Gotta love the power of suggestion.


Placebo effect at its finest!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 3, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> So long as they’re comfortable, they’re doing their job IMO.  It’s easier to perform when you’re comfortable rather than uncomfortable.


And let's not ignore the fact that putting on compression clothing feels just a tiny bit like putting on "my super suit". If we're honest.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 3, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Placebo effect at its finest!


I’ve got an even better one that I’m not sure if I posted it here or elsewhere...

I had a soccer player hurt his elbow in the first game of the season.  He was pretty soft, and wouldn’t stop complaining about it.  Came in 2-3 times a day from treatment.  And he’d get it taped every day.  

After about 3 weeks of it, I was just done with it.  I saw a can of Evian water spray sitting around from the women’s field hockey team.  I picked it up and told him it was an analgesic spray that a former athlete gave to me, and we had to conserve it because we couldn’t get it in the US.

So before I taped him, I sprayed his elbow with the water.  I told him to wait and let me know when it starts to tingle.  About it minute later, it started tingling.  Then I told him to tell me when it got warm.  Another minute later it was warm.  Then I taped him.  It was a pretty small can, so I told him we needed to save it for games.

Everyone was in on it.  They loved it.  One guy gave him a bottle of Evian water while I was taping him to see if he’d make the connection.  Nope.  We were at another college for a game when their athletic trainer (who’s a good friend of mine) saw me spray him and asked what it was.  I handed him the can without saying anything because I couldn’t keep a straight face.  My guy tells him “That’s good sh!t, you should get it for your guys.”   My buddy leaves the room and I could hear him laughing hysterically in the hallway.

We never told him.  I wonder if he ever figured it out later on.


----------



## psilent child (Jun 3, 2018)

Do you all  wear wrestling shoes or ankle support  while doing BJJ? My hands and feet are always sweating. I’m thinking I will have a slipping issue.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 3, 2018)

psilent child said:


> Do you all  wear wrestling shoes or ankle support  while doing BJJ? My hands and feet are always sweating. I’m thinking I will have a slipping issue.



Wouldn't worry. You are not off your butt in BJJ long enough for it to be an issue.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## psilent child (Jun 4, 2018)

I’m really looking forward to the Hayastan grappling. I want to compete. I’m going to get a rash guard and compression shorts of I can find some in my size.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 4, 2018)

psilent child said:


> I’m really looking forward to the Hayastan grappling. I want to compete. I’m going to get a rash guard and compression shorts of I can find some in my size.



By the way if you are getting cheapies off eBay. Asian sizes are not European sizes.


----------



## psilent child (Jun 4, 2018)

drop bear said:


> By the way if you are getting cheapies off eBay. Asian sizes are not European sizes.


I’m getting the rash guard from venum and the shorts from Fuji


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 19, 2018)

drop bear said:


> View attachment 21488



Drop bear,

Is that your famous tye dyed gi I see on the floor next to you?


----------



## drop bear (Jun 20, 2018)

Deafdude#5 said:


> Drop bear,
> 
> Is that your famous tye dyed gi I see on the floor next to you?



Yes it is


----------



## Anarax (Jun 20, 2018)

psilent child said:


> I’m just curious on what everyone is using as training gear. Right now I just use some Addis sweet paints and whatever shirt I feel like putting on. I would like to get some clothes strictly for training. I’m thinking about  some compression shorts  and dry fit shirt. What do you guys wear? Right now I train him n Kajukenbo, but I would like to do some BJJ competitions so I’m going to start training in BJJ and Hayastan grappling soon.



IF you have an informal dress policy at your school then I would suggest wearing clothes that are at least similar to what you normally wear. I usually wear worn out t-shirts and some shorts, Wearing something similar to what you usually wear is a good way to get a feel for the techniques in casual clothes.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 21, 2018)

Depends on the days. Some days require formal uniform (ie: dobok). Other days can be pants & t-shirts.


----------



## GreatSayiaman (Jun 21, 2018)

Muay Thai Shorts, Sleeveless Shirt, Along with Hand Wraps, Gloves and Shin Guards and Ankle Wraps.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 21, 2018)

Anarax said:


> IF you have an informal dress policy at your school then I would suggest wearing clothes that are at least similar to what you normally wear. I usually wear worn out t-shirts and some shorts, Wearing something similar to what you usually wear is a good way to get a feel for the techniques in casual clothes.


I occasionally conduct "street clothes" classes, to give folks a chance to see how this changes things. I picked up the habit from my instructor, and it always bugged me when most folks would show up in shorts and t-shirts, or sweats, or whatever - when that wasn't how they usually dressed. I prefer to wear something at those times that approximates clothing I wear more often - or, something that I think presents an interesting challenge to me or my partner/opponent.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 22, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I occasionally conduct "street clothes" classes, to give folks a chance to see how this changes things. I picked up the habit from my instructor, and it always bugged me when most folks would show up in shorts and t-shirts, or sweats, or whatever - when that wasn't how they usually dressed. I prefer to wear something at those times that approximates clothing I wear more often - or, something that I think presents an interesting challenge to me or my partner/opponent.



You need to throw an op shop party.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 22, 2018)

drop bear said:


> You need to throw an op shop party.


What is that?


----------



## MacPark (Jun 23, 2018)

I train in our uniform which is just a shirt and long black pants but at home I will train in what ever im wearing


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Jun 23, 2018)

Pretty much train in my karate gi.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 23, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> What is that?



Op Shop theme night - Sports Community


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 23, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Op Shop theme night - Sports Community


Sounds like fun, and actually in line with a recommendation I've made to folks. Go to a thrift shop (I think that's the same thing) and buy some cheap stuff that's close (in fit and feel) to what you'd normally wear to work. That way, if it gets ripped and stretched, there's no problem. Of course, I keep hoping they'll come back with some ****-ugly outfits, in keeping with the absolute formality I uphold in all my classes.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 23, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> What is that?





gpseymour said:


> Sounds like fun, and actually in line with a recommendation I've made to folks. Go to a thrift shop (I think that's the same thing) and buy some cheap stuff that's close (in fit and feel) to what you'd normally wear to work. That way, if it gets ripped and stretched, there's no problem. Of course, I keep hoping they'll come back with some ****-ugly outfits, in keeping with the absolute formality I uphold in all my classes.


Hehe yeah may be an Aussie term op shop, we have them everywhere. And some of the gold you find there, I quite like them!


----------



## mrt2 (Jun 23, 2018)

At class, I wear my dobok, with a tight fitting base layer and Technical boxer briefs underneath.  I have different ones I use' Craft, Pearl Izumi, Under Armour, Champion, Reebok for the shirts.  For the underwear, Jockey, Champion, Under Armour, and suprisingly, Kirkland (Costco). As far as shirts go, they all fit about the same.  The Craft is just a hair better than the other brands, but it really isn't all that noticeable.  For the underwear, Under Armour is clearly the best, IMO, but the others are pretty close for less than half the price of the Under Armour.

For lifting weights, I mostly wear technical shirts and shorts, usually not as tight as the base layer shirts, but made of the same fabric, and from the same brands.  .  Champion makes decent technical wear for about half the cost of, say, Nike and it is almost identical in fit and comfort.  And for riding my bicycle, either indoors or out, I wear road shorts and cycling jerseys, usually with a technical base layer underneath.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 23, 2018)

mrt2 said:


> At class, I wear my dobok, with a tight fitting base layer and Technical boxer briefs underneath.  I have different ones I use' Craft, Pearl Izumi, Under Armour, Champion, Reebok for the shirts.  For the underwear, Jockey, Champion, Under Armour, and suprisingly, Kirkland (Costco). As far as shirts go, they all fit about the same.  The Craft is just a hair better than the other brands, but it really isn't all that noticeable.  For the underwear, Under Armour is clearly the best, IMO, but the others are pretty close for less than half the price of the Under Armour.
> 
> For lifting weights, I mostly wear technical shirts and shorts, usually not as tight as the base layer shirts, but made of the same fabric, and from the same brands.  .  Champion makes decent technical wear for about half the cost of, say, Nike and it is almost identical in fit and comfort.  And for riding my bicycle, either indoors or out, I wear road shorts and cycling jerseys, usually with a technical base layer underneath.


I've become a fan of Champion stuff. Inexpensive, and uniformly decent.


----------



## shihansmurf (Jun 27, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Does anyone else go naked?



You may have just discovered the most effective "anti-grappling" strategy.

Mark


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 27, 2018)

shihansmurf said:


> You may have just discovered the most effective "anti-grappling" strategy.
> 
> Mark


Ah well now.  Perhaps it depends on with whom I am grappling...


----------



## Hudson69 (Dec 27, 2021)

I am really focused on my LE training (Krav now). We train in 5.11/BDU/Jeans type pants and a t-shirt for the most part. Sometimes it is sweatpants and a t-shirt.


----------



## bill miller (Dec 28, 2021)

Ironbear24 said:


> Jeans that I can kick in,


Chuck Norris Action Jeans!!


----------



## J. Pickard (Dec 28, 2021)

Clothes? You guys are wearing clothes?


----------



## bill miller (Dec 28, 2021)

J. Pickard said:


> Clothes? You guys are wearing clothes?


Well, sometimes I wear my underwear on the outside of my pants, and put my shirt on backwards, but this hasn't happened since I stopped drinking!


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 28, 2021)

bill miller said:


> Chuck Norris Action Jeans!!


They are made in my hometown!!!


----------



## angelariz (Jan 14, 2022)

psilent child said:


> I’m just curious on what everyone is using as training gear. Right now I just use some Addis sweet paints and whatever shirt I feel like putting on. I would like to get some clothes strictly for training. I’m thinking about  some compression shorts  and dry fit shirt. What do you guys wear? Right now I train him n Kajukenbo, but I would like to do some BJJ competitions so I’m going to start training in BJJ and Hayastan grappling soon.


Street clothes and boxing shoes or if in a dojo, Gi pants or muay thai shorts and boxing shoes. When I train outdoors I just wear normal street wear.


----------



## letsplaygames (Jan 14, 2022)

You all don't train in the nude? 

what .....?

I thought everyone does that!


----------



## Blindside (Jan 14, 2022)

Whatever pants or shorts I was wearing that day and I put on a class t-shirt.  I have dedicated shoes for when we are in the studio.


----------



## Animal6 (Jan 24, 2022)

psilent child said:


> I have a gi from Kajukenbo. Do you recommend a certain brand rash guard?


Shoyoroll, Fuji, Hayabuza, there are several good brands.


----------

